# Fehmarn Kleinboot



## druide (8. September 2014)

Hallo,
wir planen am 20.09.2014 auf Fehmarn und ein Kleinboot mit 15 ps auszuleihen um etwas zu angeln.
Könnt Ihr uns ein Bootsverleih ans Herz legen und vieleicht noch eine Schlafmöglichkeit anbieten die nicht so weit vom Verleih entfernt ist !?
Sind für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Eisenhelm (8. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

Wir waren vor einiger Zeit auch zum Angeln da.
Wir waren bei Bootsvermietung Sanner. Der bietet auch ein paar FeWos an (kann ich aber nicht beurteilen - haben nur das Boot gemietet). Das Boot selbst war eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. Nur das Wetter hat nicht so richtig mitgespielt, so dass wir nach kurzer Zeit abbrechen mussten. Sicherheit geht vor. Kann man Ihm aber nur beschränkt vorwerfen: Fahren konnte man noch ganz gut, aber ohne Vortrieb kam das Boot ganz schön stark ins Rollen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hybrid (8. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

Moin.

Ferienwohnung und Boot zusammen an der Beeltitz-Werft.

Da gibt es nagelneue Quisksilver-Boote mit 15 PS und 60 PS sowie gepflegte, saubere Wohnungen.

Gruß H.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (8. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*



Eisenhelm schrieb:


> Wir waren vor einiger Zeit auch zum Angeln da.
> Wir waren bei Bootsvermietung Sanner. Der bietet auch ein paar FeWos an (kann ich aber nicht beurteilen - haben nur das Boot gemietet). Das Boot selbst war eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. Nur das Wetter hat nicht so richtig mitgespielt, so dass wir nach kurzer Zeit abbrechen mussten. Sicherheit geht vor. Kann man Ihm aber nur beschränkt vorwerfen: Fahren konnte man noch ganz gut, aber ohne Vortrieb kam das Boot ganz schön stark ins Rollen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Was konnte man ihm nur beschränkt vorwerfen  ? 
Das schlechte Wetter ? 
Na denn . 
Gruß


----------



## Amigo-X (9. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

versuch´s mal unter http://www.fehmarnboote.de/ . 
Ferienwohnung und Bootsvermietung. Olaf Neumann fährt selbst auch zum angeln raus und weiß eigentlich immer wo es was zu fangen gibt. 

oder Sanner:  
http://www.fehmarn-boote.de/
Beide Vermieter haben gut ausgestattete Angelboote auch Führerscheinfrei,


----------



## Hybrid (9. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

http://www.ferieninfehmarnsund.de/

Gerd Beelitz
04371/9257


----------



## Dakarangus (9. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

Meine Meeres-angel erfahrungen beschränken sich auf 2x Norwegen, in der Ostsee habe ich noch nicht gefischt, ich habe ein paar kurze Fragen dazu:

Da ich keinen Bootsführerschein habe käme für mich nur ein 15PS Boot in Frage, ist man damit mit 2 Personen sicher unterwegs?

Ich würde im Sommer gerne mit meiner Frau nach Fehmarn fahren und auch mal einige Tage vom Boot aus fischen. Dafür wäre doch das Light-Tackle Gerät das ich sonst in Norwegen fische geeignet, ich habe schwere Spinnruten mit salzwasser festen Rollen mit 0,14er geflochtener drauf und besitze kleine Pilker und Gummiköder um 12cm mit 20-85g Köpfe, kann man damit im Sommer vor Fehmarn was fangen?

Ich habe da keine großen Erwartungen, der ein oder andere Dorsch oder ähnliches wäre schön.

Braucht man dafür viel erfahrung, wie lassen sich die Fangchancen einschätzen?

Ich habe vom Norwegen angeln auch noch schwere Pilker und Naturköder-Gerät, aber das braucht man wohl eher nicht.


----------



## allegoric (9. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

Ja 15 PS ist absolut kein Problem. Viel wichtiger ist das richtige Boot, was ne Cat C hat und ein ordentliches Freibord. Also 3,30m Schlauchi würde ich trotz Cat. C nur bei Ententeich nehmen. So ists gemeint.

Um Fehmarn rum findet man Fische, man muss sie nur wie überall suchen. Aufm Kleinboot reichen meistens kleines Geschirr bis 100g. Jede bessere Spinnrute kann da mithalten. Vom Kutter kann es aufgrund der Tiefen selten schwerer werden, aber ihr seid ja mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Einfach ein paar längliche Gummis kaufen, die wie Würmer aussehen und natürliche (braun) und unnatürliche (japanrot) Farben haben. Und vielleicht ein paar leichte Pilker mit den üblichen Farben, die es überall im Handel gibt.
Vielleicht noch einen Tiefläufer zum Schleppen oder etwas anderes um den Schwarm zu finden.
Wer in Norwegen war, kennt doch die Vorlieben :-D.


----------



## Eisenhelm (9. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Was konnte man ihm nur beschränkt vorwerfen  ?
> Das schlechte Wetter ?
> Na denn .
> Gruß



Das Wetter selbst natürlich nicht. Uns aber rausfahren zu lassen und trotz mehrmaliger Nachfragen nach dem Wind zu sagen, dass es ok ist zum Angeln. Da wir dann ja selbst rausgefahren sind und nicht gezwungen wurden, kann man ihm das nur beschränkt vorwerfen.

Damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird: wir hätten uns gerne eine lange Anreise mit Übernachtung erspart, wenn abzusehen war, dass es mit dem Angeln nichts wird. Daher der “fade Beigeschmack“. Wer mehr Erfahrung hat, wäre selber wohl gar nicht angereist - aber die haben wir halt noch nicht.

Ansonsten war aber alles völlig ok. Würde da auch wieder ein Boot mieten. Deswegen hab ich ihn auch hier vorgeschlagen.

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jose (9. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*



Eisenhelm schrieb:


> ...nicht. Uns aber rausfahren zu lassen und trotz mehrmaliger Nachfragen nach dem Wind zu sagen, dass es ok ist zum Angeln. Da wir dann ja selbst rausgefahren sind und nicht gezwungen wurden, kann man ihm das nur beschränkt vorwerfen....



nö, würde ich sagen, man kann ihm nun gar nichts vorwerfen.
für ihn war das wetter ok. zum angeln - und ihr seid selber raus, seid damit aber nicht zurecht gekommen.


finde ich aber gut, dass du ihn empfielst. war außer dem wetter und euren fähigkeiten wohl alles ok.


----------



## Eisenhelm (10. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*



Jose schrieb:


> finde ich aber gut, dass du ihn empfielst. war außer dem wetter und euren fähigkeiten wohl alles ok.



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher was mit “unseren Fähigkeiten“ gemeint ist. Aber ich kann Wellen und Windstärken nicht niedriger werden lassen. Wer das kann soll es mir bitte beibringen.

Wir waren das einzige (Angel)Boot draußen. Einer Familie mit Kindern hat er kein Boot gegeben und gesagt, dass nur ein Boot draußen sei und die wohl bald zurückkommen werden. Haben ja auch abgebrochen, da man sich bei den Wellen schon gut festhalten musste.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (10. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

Fehmarn ist schon ne lustige Geschichte .
Warum seit ihr nicht mal rumgefahren da gibt es immer ne windgeschützte Ecke ?
Gruß


----------



## Pike28 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Fehmarn ist schon ne lustige Geschichte .
> Warum seit ihr nicht mal rumgefahren da gibt es immer ne windgeschützte Ecke ?
> Gruß



Naja, so einfach ist es nun nicht. Wenn da SO 5-6 bft sind, kommst Du kaum aus Burgtiefe/Burgstaaken raus. Und um dann erst mal 3-4 sm parallel zu den Wellen  an die Ost- und Westküste zu fahren ist (zurecht) nicht jedermans Sache.

Dass an der Westküste unter Land besonders viel Fisch gefangen wird, wäre mir auch neu - allenfalls Platte vor Flügge bzw. im Sund. 

Da bleibt zumindest für Dorsch eher die Ostseite bzw. Sagasbank (beides kein Spaß bei Wind aus O).

Gruß, Pike28


----------



## woern1 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

Da gibts noch 

http://www.angelbootcharter.de/

auch mit eigenen Fewo direkt am Südstrand.


TL

werner


----------



## welsfaenger (12. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

@eisenhelm

ok, aber ihr konntet die Windmeldungen ja auch selbst verfolgen. Und ab einer 4-5 geht es nunmal kaum noch. bei was für einen Wind seid ihr denn rausgefahren?

PS: Mit Knütel war ich dieses jahr im Augst draussen. Kann ich auch empfehlen. Hatten aber die Hanne7.


----------



## Eisenhelm (13. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

Die angesagte Windstärke war ne 5. Deswegen habe ich den Verleih auch regelmäßig angerufen und gefragt wie es vor Ort aussieht. Da wir eine ordentlich lange Anreise vor uns hatten, wollte ich vorsichtshalber stornieren. Mir wurde aber immer wieder gesagt, dass der Wind aus NW kommt und sich somit keine Wellen aufbauen würden. Daher können wir ohne Probleme angeln. Wind vor Ort ging dann wohl bis auf 6 hoch (wie ich später erfahren habe).
Nach dieser Erfahrung weiß ich es besser.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## druide (20. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

wie sind die Aussichten für Sonntag ???
kann man da wohl mit nen kleinboot (15ps) raus !?


----------



## druide (20. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

ich bitte um eine schnelle antwort, weil wenn ja müsste ich mich auf den weg machen.


----------



## Nordlicht (20. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

Macht bei 4-5Bft keinen Spaß, bleib am Ofen, die Fänge waren heute eh schlecht |bigeyes
http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=27&sty=m_spot


----------



## druide (21. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

ok danke. Kann mit jemand die Tabelle erklären und sagen bis wann man ab welchen wert wieder raus kann !?


----------



## Nordlicht (21. September 2014)

*AW: Fehmarn Kleinboot*

Klicke mal links bei "Windstärke" so lange auf`s blau unterstrichene, bis BFT auftaucht. Bei mehr wie 4, sieht es schlecht aus :g
oder nimm den hier:http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/staberhuk#


----------

